# Northern California Breeders



## Sandy22

Hello,

We have been emailing back and forth with two California breeders about newly arrived or upcoming litters. I have read positive and not so positive things about past litters from both breeders on these forums. I wonder whether anyone would be willing to post their ideas on these current litters.

Essex Maureen x Essex Willy Lad

Autumnwood's Lady Cordelia (Cordee) x Autumnwood's Black Hills Gold (Dakota)

Girls - Autumnwood Golden Retrievers"Kid Tested, Mother Approved"

Thank you!!


----------



## LittleRedDawg

Well, they do have health clearances, which is good. However....

First one - the pedigrees are not anywhere near good enough to justify a $2200 pet price tag. You'd almost find better in the local newspaper.

Second one - the sire's pedigree is better, dam has hardly any titles, still not good enough for a $1700 price tag IMO.

Neither breeder has titled parents. 

What kind of pup are you looking for? Surely there are pups from titled parents available for similar prices or less around the country - honestly if that's your budget you could likely fly a very nice pup in for the same price.


----------



## nixietink

I just have a problem with a breeder who won't refund you the cost of your dog if they have hip or elbow dysplasia. Who wants to return their beloved pet they've had for almost 2 years?? Or Essex said they must be put to sleep? I hope I'm reading that wrong. 

$2200 or $1700 for a dog without titled parents is crazy to me. 

What are you looking for in a dog?


----------



## Sandy22

Thanks for such quick responses! We are not looking for a dog to show, but a family pet, so titles didn't seem that important. Although we aren't planning to compete, we want to find a reputable breeder, who will deliver a healthy pup. We are in northern California, and those prices seem to be the going rate.


----------



## LittleRedDawg

You can ship a pup for about $400 - look outside of N. California also.

As to titles - most good breeders compete in some venue; conformation, obedience, agility, hunt tests/field trials - how else are they to assess what kind of dogs they are producing? Even those who don't, typically breed to a titled stud who compliments their female. The two websites you listed look as though the owner bred two dogs together because she owned both of them and it was convenient.


----------



## nixietink

Sandy22 said:


> Thanks for such quick responses! We are not looking for a dog to show, but a family pet, so titles didn't seem that important. Although we aren't planning to compete, we want to find a reputable breeder, who will deliver a healthy pup. We are in northern California, and those prices seem to be the going rate.


Are you willing to travel a little bit? Like maybe So Cal?

Our (hopeful) puppy has both parents titled and a pretty amazing pedigree and the price is right along with what you quoted from these other two breeders.


----------



## Prism Goldens

Sandy22 said:


> Thanks for such quick responses! We are not looking for a dog to show, but a family pet, so titles didn't seem that important. Although we aren't planning to compete, we want to find a reputable breeder, who will deliver a healthy pup. We are in northern California, and those prices seem to be the going rate.


It's not the pricing I'd address but your thoughts on titles.
There are lovely dogs who are not titled- however, a titled dog is more likely to be owned by a breeder who has a better eye for what the bitch is lacking conformation wise. And titles also show that the dog is trainable. I believe the best pets come from show-bred litters.


----------



## Sandy22

Thanks to all of you! This is why I stopped lurking, and finally registered. I knew we had puppy fever, and needed to slow down. When you are finally ready to find a pup, it is easy to make compromises. We can wait. If anyone has recommendations for Northern California breeders. or beyond, we'd be interested. Would travel to southern Oregon, Nevada or Southern California for the right pup. Thank you!


----------



## LJack

Sandy22 said:


> Thanks for such quick responses! We are not looking for a dog to show, but a family pet, so titles didn't seem that important. Although we aren't planning to compete, we want to find a reputable breeder, who will deliver a healthy pup.


It has been awhile since I posted this comment I wrote a few years back but I think you might find some value in it. 

"This is a question that a lot of puppy buyers have. I don't want a show dog, why should I care about champions or performance titles in the pedigree?

1. When you buy from a breeder who is actively competing and showing, they are out there in the fancy. They are talking to other breeders, attending seminars, gaining knowledge of structure, heritable diseases, bloodlines and care. This means they are not working in a vacuum.

2. Breeders who compete are actively looking to improve their line. That litter they are producing is one they are hoping will produce the next step in their program. They are working for themselves. You reap the benefit since there are usually a small number of show quality, the rest are pets. Ever hear the addage you work harder when your selfemployed? It is the same philosophy here. 

3. Structure, structure, structure. Breeders who compete will have more structurally sound dogs. In addition the core four clearences, it is the dog's structure that will determine if it will live most of it's life comfortable with activity or not able to go and do because of structural break down. This is where those Champion titles really come in. Champions are not judged on beauty, but it is a really nice by-product. They are judged on structure, angulation, movement, etc. Your pet puppy will benefit from these attributes.

4. Temperament. I want a dog that comes from stock that has been out in the world doing something. Dogs who compete and title not only prove themselves in that venue, but also that they can handle life beyond their home. Dogs that stay at home may have great temperaments there but, how do they behave away from home in stressful conditions? Dogs that compete are exposed to these stresses and succeed.

5. My vanity. Okay, it is hard to look at a golden puppy an not think what a cutie! But, if I have chosen to buy a puppy and not rescue, I want my dog to be gorgeous. Call it vain, but that is what I want. I know that with parents that are proven in competition that is going to run in the line. I want things like proper coat, dark pigment, great structure, lovely top lines, fantastic headpieces, and wonderful expression.

A word on champions in the grand parents generation and further back...if there are not titles in the parents generation, those grand parents titles don't mean much in the grand scheme of things. Quality can be lost in just a generation or two of careless breeding. It is not necessary for both parents to be titled, but it would be nice. I feel at least one should be.

It always boggles my mind when less than reputable breeders point to the Champions in the grandparent or great-grandparent generation as a selling point.
They know that these titles are important and tough to get so they claim that their dog is just as good with out doing anything to "prove" them in competition."


----------



## nixietink

Sandy22 said:


> Thanks to all of you! This is why I stopped lurking, and finally registered. I knew we had puppy fever, and needed to slow down. When you are finally ready to find a pup, it is easy to make compromises. We can wait. If anyone has recommendations for Northern California breeders. or beyond, we'd be interested. Would travel to southern Oregon, Nevada or Southern California for the right pup. Thank you!


I have some recommendations! I just did this search. 
Here is a good list for SoCal breeders: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...334057-southern-california-breeders-list.html

Sunbeam Goldens in So Cal. Cathie probably won't have any litters until 2018, but she can direct you to others who will. 

Osprey Goldens in Nor Cal

Birnam Woods - NorCal

Aubridge Goldens - Sacramento

Foxfire Goldens - Petaluma

Master's Goldens - NorCal

A Promise Kennel - I want to say Central CA

Scotts 24k Goldens - Central CA

Emberain Goldens in Petaluma - these will be very high energy field goldens if that is something you're interested in

Shyan Goldens - Oregon


----------



## Ljilly28

nixietink said:


> I have some recommendations! I just did this search.
> Here is a good list for SoCal breeders: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...334057-southern-california-breeders-list.html
> 
> Sunbeam Goldens in So Cal. Cathie probably won't have any litters until 2018, but she can direct you to others who will.
> 
> Osprey Goldens in Nor Cal
> 
> Birnam Woods - NorCal
> 
> Aubridge Goldens - Sacramento
> 
> Foxfire Goldens - Petaluma
> 
> Master's Goldens - NorCal
> 
> A Promise Kennel - I want to say Central CA
> 
> Scotts 24k Goldens - Central CA
> 
> Emberain Goldens in Petaluma - these will be very high energy field goldens if that is something you're interested in
> 
> Shyan Goldens - Oregon



Great list! California is a good place to live for finding a nice golden.


----------



## Prism Goldens

LJack said:


> It has been awhile since I posted this comment I wrote a few years back but I think you might find some value in it.
> 
> "This is a question that a lot of puppy buyers have. I don't want a show dog, why should I care about champions or performance titles in the pedigree?
> 
> 1. When you buy from a breeder who is actively competing and showing, they are out there in the fancy. They are talking to other breeders, attending seminars, gaining knowledge of structure, heritable diseases, bloodlines and care. This means they are not working in a vacuum.
> 
> 2. Breeders who compete are actively looking to improve their line. That litter they are producing is one they are hoping will produce the next step in their program. They are working for themselves. You reap the benefit since there are usually a small number of show quality, the rest are pets. Ever hear the addage you work harder when your selfemployed? It is the same philosophy here.
> 
> 3. Structure, structure, structure. Breeders who compete will have more structurally sound dogs. In addition the core four clearences, it is the dog's structure that will determine if it will live most of it's life comfortable with activity or not able to go and do because of structural break down. This is where those Champion titles really come in. Champions are not judged on beauty, but it is a really nice by-product. They are judged on structure, angulation, movement, etc. Your pet puppy will benefit from these attributes.
> 
> 4. Temperament. I want a dog that comes from stock that has been out in the world doing something. Dogs who compete and title not only prove themselves in that venue, but also that they can handle life beyond their home. Dogs that stay at home may have great temperaments there but, how do they behave away from home in stressful conditions? Dogs that compete are exposed to these stresses and succeed.
> 
> 5. My vanity. Okay, it is hard to look at a golden puppy an not think what a cutie! But, if I have chosen to buy a puppy and not rescue, I want my dog to be gorgeous. Call it vain, but that is what I want. I know that with parents that are proven in competition that is going to run in the line. I want things like proper coat, dark pigment, great structure, lovely top lines, fantastic headpieces, and wonderful expression.
> 
> A word on champions in the grand parents generation and further back...if there are not titles in the parents generation, those grand parents titles don't mean much in the grand scheme of things. Quality can be lost in just a generation or two of careless breeding. It is not necessary for both parents to be titled, but it would be nice. I feel at least one should be.
> 
> It always boggles my mind when less than reputable breeders point to the Champions in the grandparent or great-grandparent generation as a selling point.
> They know that these titles are important and tough to get so they claim that their dog is just as good with out doing anything to "prove" them in competition."


It bears repeating via quote.


----------



## DanaRuns

Judy Inman at Promise Goldens in the Central Valley near Fresno has two males available (at the moment). I only know this because the pups are sired by my dog Gibbs (CH Ridgeview's In Hot Pursuit) and we went to visit them today. They are three weeks old today. 

A PROMISE KENNELS 
https://www.facebook.com/promisek9s/?fref=ts


----------



## Ljilly28

DanaRuns, so , so precious!


----------



## nixietink

DanaRuns said:


> Judy Inman at Promise Goldens in the Central Valley near Fresno has two males available (at the moment). I only know this because the pups are sired by my dog Gibbs (CH Ridgeview's In Hot Pursuit) and we went to visit them today. They are three weeks old today.
> 
> A PROMISE KENNELS
> https://www.facebook.com/promisek9s/?fref=ts


Be still my heart!! Adorable!!!


----------



## nolefan

Sandy22, good job stepping up and introducing yourself.... paid off for you with some really good info here from people who are a great resource. Hope you keep us posted on your search. You're so smart to recognize that puppy fever will addle your brain, the best thing in the world is to take your time (I know first hand, it's VERY hard to wait, but so worth it) and actually use the help offered to you. Gives you the best odds for spending the next 12 or so years with a healthy and happy dog. Fingers crossed for you


----------



## nolefan

Danaruns, those are some super precious puppies... oh my goodness. Did she check your pockets to make sure you didn't have one sneaking out?????


----------



## Sandy22

nolefan said:


> Sandy22, good job stepping up and introducing yourself.... paid off for you with some really good info here from people who are a great resource. Hope you keep us posted on your search. You're so smart to recognize that puppy fever will addle your brain, the best thing in the world is to take your time (I know first hand, it's VERY hard to wait, but so worth it) and actually use the help offered to you. Gives you the best odds for spending the next 12 or so years with a healthy and happy dog. Fingers crossed for you


Thanks to all of you wonderful golden lovers and your great advice, it looks like my family will be bringing home our new baby soon. I have been hesitant to post, as I am one of those people who feels like what can go wrong will, but things are looking good. We visit on Saturday, and our sweet thing should come home June 18th. Hoping to be joyfully posting in the new new puppy forum soon.

Thank you for all your advice and encouragement. Couldn't have done it without you!


----------



## tmonee

Sandy22 said:


> Thanks to all of you wonderful golden lovers and your great advice, it looks like my family will be bringing home our new baby soon. I have been hesitant to post, as I am one of those people who feels like what can go wrong will, but things are looking good. We visit on Saturday, and our sweet thing should come home June 18th. Hoping to be joyfully posting in the new new puppy forum soon.
> 
> Thank you for all your advice and encouragement. Couldn't have done it without you!


Hey Sandy, I am new here but may I ask what breeder you ended up going with? I am in the central valley and looking for a golden myself. I too was looking at Essex but the owner seems generally unfriendly and as read here her dogs don't warrant the price.

I am going to put in a call to "Promise kennels" right now but if anyone else has suggestions, I'd love to piggy back on this thread and hear their input. I travel to Northern Cali pretty regularly (San Ramon area) so somewhere up there would be ok. I will go back through those suggested earlier.

Thanks everyone


----------



## Sandy22

tmonee said:


> Hey Sandy, I am new here but may I ask what breeder you ended up going with? I am in the central valley and looking for a golden myself. I too was looking at Essex but the owner seems generally unfriendly and as read here her dogs don't warrant the price.
> 
> I am going to put in a call to "Promise kennels" right now but if anyone else has suggestions, I'd love to piggy back on this thread and hear their input. I travel to Northern Cali pretty regularly (San Ramon area) so somewhere up there would be ok. I will go back through those suggested earlier.
> 
> Thanks everyone


I contacted all of the breeders on the great list posted by nixietink, and we brought home our boy from Osprey Goldens on June 18th. He is an awesome pup, and we are so happy (if exhausted). I can't speak highly enough about Jan and Wendy at Osprey, but I don't believe that they have plans for another litter any time soon.

When I originally emailed breeders, I asked for their recommendation for other breeders, if they had no litter planned. Linda at Foxfire was a wealth of information. At that time, she expected to breed one of her females this fall. Her puppies are usually spoken for far in advance, but you might want to contact her.

I also received an email in early June from Aubridge in Sacramento saying that they had a litter recently. I found the search process to be tough, but worth the hard work in the long run. Good luck!

I've been meaning to start a puppy thread, but just haven't gotten around to it yet. Here is a picture of our sweet boy.


----------



## tmonee

Sandy22 said:


> I contacted all of the breeders on the great list posted by nixietink, and we brought home our boy from Osprey Goldens on June 18th. He is an awesome pup, and we are so happy (if exhausted). I can't speak highly enough about Jan and Wendy at Osprey, but I don't believe that they have plans for another litter any time soon.
> 
> When I originally emailed breeders, I asked for their recommendation for other breeders, if they had no litter planned. Linda at Foxfire was a wealth of information. At that time, she expected to breed one of her females this fall. Her puppies are usually spoken for far in advance, but you might want to contact her.
> 
> I also received an email in early June from Aubridge in Sacramento saying that they had a litter recently. I found the search process to be tough, but worth the hard work in the long run. Good luck!
> 
> I've been meaning to start a puppy thread, but just haven't gotten around to it yet. Here is a picture of our sweet boy.
> 
> View attachment 661345


Oh man he's beautiful.

Thank you for the info!


----------



## Polanca

Hello everyone! I am new to the forum and just like Sandy22, me and my husband have been on a search for a golden puppy from a responsible breeder in Northern California. I have to admit that my husband has a bad puppy fever but thanks to this forum I found some breeders who seem very responsible! I already contacted Osprey, foxfire and few more from the list created in on of the posts. Thank you!


----------



## CheyChey

Polanca said:


> Hello everyone! I am new to the forum and just like Sandy22, me and my husband have been on a search for a golden puppy from a responsible breeder in Northern California. I have to admit that my husband has a bad puppy fever but thanks to this forum I found some breeders who seem very responsible! I already contacted Osprey, foxfire and few more from the list created in on of the posts. Thank you!


We are also looking for a GR pup. Who else in NOrthern California has upcoming litters? Thanks.


----------



## Le Master

Has anyone heard of Casa del Oro? My wife has had three Goldens from this breeder growing up, and her aunt (with whom she no longer speaks) currently has one. I can't find anything about the breeder online. I've met (or whatever you call it) her aunt's dog, and it is beautiful and so sweet. I would really like to find the breeder's contact info.


----------



## HaliaGoldens

Le Master said:


> Has anyone heard of Casa del Oro? My wife has had three Goldens from this breeder growing up, and her aunt (with whom she no longer speaks) currently has one. I can't find anything about the breeder online. I've met (or whatever you call it) her aunt's dog, and it is beautiful and so sweet. I would really like to find the breeder's contact info.


I found her on Facebook. Jeanetta Gulden. Looks like she's been involved with Goldens for a long time, and still seems to be active in the NorCal Golden Retriever Club. Here is her email:
[email protected]


----------



## Le Master

HaliaGoldens said:


> I found her on Facebook. Jeanetta Gulden. Looks like she's been involved with Goldens for a long time, and still seems to be active in the NorCal Golden Retriever Club. Here is her email:
> [email protected]


Oh wow. It looks like it was just a matter of removing the spaces. "Casedeloro." Great find!


----------



## Mohit

Hi All,

Our family is looking to bring home a Golden. I have started contacting the breeders listed in the thread already and am wondering if anyone has had any recent experience with them or other breeders.

This is going to be the first time we bring a pup into our family, so all help and guidance is appreciated.

Mohit


----------



## Kirra75

Mohit said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Our family is looking to bring home a Golden. I have started contacting the breeders listed in the thread already and am wondering if anyone has had any recent experience with them or other breeders.
> 
> This is going to be the first time we bring a pup into our family, so all help and guidance is appreciated.
> 
> Mohit


Hi Mohit,

We were told to look outside of Northern California for multiple reasons. We ended up going with Harvestime Kennels, with their son’s kennel in Boseman, MT. 









About Us


Thank you for your interest in Harvestime Kennel. Golden Retrievers are the only breed that we are involved with. I am impressed with the versatility of the breed, the ease of training them, and...



www.harvestimekennel.com





Quick flight on Alaskan Airlines on 3/30/20 and return on 3/31/20 from Sacramento.

I was very impressed with there kennel operations. I'd highly recommend checking them out. I can send you photos of the kennel operations as well. 

Here's Aspen. 












































































Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mohit

Kirra75 said:


> Hi Mohit,
> 
> We were told to look outside of Northern California for multiple reasons. We ended up going with Harvestime Kennels, with their son’s kennel in Boseman, MT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> About Us
> 
> 
> Thank you for your interest in Harvestime Kennel. Golden Retrievers are the only breed that we are involved with. I am impressed with the versatility of the breed, the ease of training them, and...
> 
> 
> 
> www.harvestimekennel.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quick flight on Alaskan Airlines on 3/30/20 and return on 3/31/20 from Sacramento.
> 
> I was very impressed with there kennel operations. I'd highly recommend checking them out. I can send you photos of the kennel operations as well.
> 
> Here's Aspen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks!. I checked out their site and am very impressed. I have sent them a request. Will let you know how it goes.
Best


----------



## Bruinbear

nixietink said:


> Are you willing to travel a little bit? Like maybe So Cal?
> 
> Our (hopeful) puppy has both parents titled and a pretty amazing pedigree and the price is right along with what you quoted from these other two breeders.


I’m in So Cal would love a reputable breeder. Starting to look for a breeder and get on a waitlist


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Bruinbear said:


> I’m in So Cal would love a reputable breeder. Starting to look for a breeder and get on a waitlist


Here's a list that may be helpful for you-









Southern California Breeders List


Here, I'm starting a list of breeders in SoCal, from the Mexican border to the Central Valley and Central Coast. I'll add to it as I go. Most will be what I believe to be good and reputable breeders, but there may be a few cautionary tales listed here, too. Feel free to add to my list. A "*"...




www.goldenretrieverforum.com





Good luck.


----------



## bhatnagv

nixietink said:


> I have some recommendations! I just did this search.
> Here is a good list for SoCal breeders: Southern California Breeders List
> 
> Sunbeam Goldens in So Cal. Cathie probably won't have any litters until 2018, but she can direct you to others who will.
> 
> Osprey Goldens in Nor Cal
> 
> Birnam Woods - NorCal
> 
> Aubridge Goldens - Sacramento
> 
> Foxfire Goldens - Petaluma
> 
> Master's Goldens - NorCal
> 
> A Promise Kennel - I want to say Central CA
> 
> Scotts 24k Goldens - Central CA
> 
> Emberain Goldens in Petaluma - these will be very high energy field goldens if that is something you're interested in
> 
> Shyan Goldens - Oregon


Great list, but it's difficult to get reliable contact information on some the ones listed here - Foxfire, Birnam Woods, Sunbeam. Is there a good way to find this information?


----------



## Coastal Pup

bhatnagv said:


> Great list, but it's difficult to get reliable contact information on some the ones listed here - Foxfire, Birnam Woods, Sunbeam. Is there a good way to find this information?


Cathie Turner at Sunbeam has passed away, sadly. 
Birnam Woods has a contact page on their site with email addresses that you could try. The Foxfire site seems to be down but you could try reaching out to Masters as they have worked together closely in the past


----------

